# In Memory Of My Parents' Dogs



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

My parents have had many dogs and not all of them have had the happiest endings. I am posting this in memory of those dogs that my parents had of which passed in a sad way. Some of those dogs are: Lucy:halogsd:, Cassy:gsdsit: and Cheyenne:gsdhead:. Rest in peace, dogs.:rip:


----------

